# Got Your Survival Resume Up To Date??



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

When things go north...aka WSHTF...one thing that is certain is the fact that if this event is not a short lived one and becomes a long term way of life then ONLY those that form into strong groups that are self existant will survive for the long haul. Those group/s will not be accepting of bringing others into their midst nor offering handouts to people just becuase they care about their fellow men or women. In this life scenario you will need to offer up strong traits and or skills if you expect to become or remain a part of larger survival group. Now would be the exact time to take some time and prepare yourself a good resume outlining what you will bring to the table should you become a member of a larger group. I have prepared a crude survival resume and would be readily accepting of any input or critique.

*Age:* 59 years old
*Health:* Good no known medical issues
*Weight:* 188 lbs.
*Height:* 5ft. 10ins.

*Job Skills:* (A) Journeyman machinist (B) Licensed diesel mechanic (C) Good working knowledge of gas engine repairs, large and small engines (C) 38 years of management experience with above average expertise in budget and legal areas (D) Above average driving skills including large vehicles (E) Limited knowledge of electrical repairs both AC & DC 
(F) 50+ years experience with gardening and small farming including farm animals (G) Above average ability in woodworking (G) Special deputy state of Arkansas for 13 years

*Special Skills:* (A) Black belt in Taekwondo and 29 years of various martial arts forms (B) Licensed instructor in Pressure Point Control Tatics (PPCT) and large crowd control 
(C) 50+ years experience with all forms of firearms, rifle, pistols and shotguns. Includes shooting, breakdown, cleaning and reapairs of firearms. (D) 53+ years experience in hunting and fishing


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow your resume kicks my resumes' butt!

*Age*: 29
*Health*:Imperfect vision, otherwise, No known health issues. Chance of Alopecia but would have no effects really.
*Weight*: 155lbs
*Height*: 5'9"
*Job Skills*: Problem solver, I can see different "out of the box" solutions to most problems. Took a year of Automechanics so a basic knowledge in that area.
*Special Skills: * Can think quickly in fast paced environment, head is clear when under extreme pressure, endurance is very good, plus I don't eat much so my body is conditioned to lower levels of nutritional intake. I'm small and compact, and quick so ideal for scouting and maneuvering in tight quarters. Superb scavenger, my eyes pick out a lot of the little nuances that most others will miss. I'm a pisces so we are generally creative people

I even treated that as a real resume making me seem a lot better then I am! I don't have any useful skills but I am a quick learner and kick ass once I learn how to do something.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! I wish you both lived in my neighborhood.
Age: 56
Height: 5'11
Weight: Let's just say pleasingly plump
Skills: I have been a nurse for 34 years; I have good management skills; I am a very good cook. Amateur herbalist; Amateur gardener. I am a team player and I certainly don't have to be the boss. I take direction well and I am a good problem solver.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Age: 43
Height: 5'9
Weight: 240 (I have a big frame... :lol: )
Skills: Law Enforcement, Emergency Services (Firefighter/EMT Training), Physical Security, Protective Services & "Fugitive Recovery". Former Managerial/Supervisory positions. Excel in interpersonal skills, Certified in Conflict Resolution/De-Escalation Techniques, Expert Qualifications in Handgun and Shotgun (and I'm a wicked shot with a rifle), Certification in Impact Weapons and O/C Spray. Excel in exercising Common Sense and generally playing well with others, unless, as Sheriff Pat Jones once said to me; " You treat everybody with respect. But you treat an asshole like an asshole." So laid back Mr. Friendly will quickly depart the scene if the situation so warrants it.

And I also have experience in excavating, grade checking/surveying, Class A CDL, working with my hands. Lot's of things I can do, but an expert in very few.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Age:40
Height; 5'10
Weight: Enough blubber to keep a community alive for 2 winters, no need to prep with lard when I die in your community. jking!
Skills: Nunchuck skills, bowhunting skills, computer hacking skills... girls want boyfriends with.... sorry, wrong place...

Ok, enough of the Napoleon Dynamite quotes:

Skills: ACLS, NALS, PALS, NCE, MCSE, MCP, CCNA, CIW, CSE, CRTT, RRT, was studying for PA-C (blah for fake doctors), Currently studying for CISSP, Cant spell worth sh*t, 15 years Respiratory Therapist, 15 years network engineer, sales manager (great with bartering), medical science major, psychology minor, know spanish and asl, know everything about sheep (don't laugh), bees, forestry, log cabins, constellations.... Ok, I'm scrapping the bottom of the barrel now. In reality, I don't nothing or rather I don't think I know nothing.

Mainly medical skills, I would be one of those post shtf sworn in doctors that would save your life, or take a bullet trying to.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know what any of that means Survival.....


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Age: 60
Height: 5’ 11”
Weight: 185lbs.

USN Certified Machinist, Welder, Steel Fabricator, Blacksmith, Silversmith, Firearms Safety Instructor, Digital Electronics Tech, Computer Programmer/Analyst (VB,C,ASP,HTML,SQL,Sybase,Oracle,UNIX,etc.), Equine Massage/Physical Therapist, Musician, Automotive/Auto-body repair experience, Motorcycle and Small Engine Repair experience, Livestock and Agri-farming experience, Wilderness Survival and Travel experience, Lifetime Hunter & Fisherman, Industrial Maintenance (plumbing, pneumatic, hydraulic, mechanical, electrical) experience, CPR & Medical First Aid trained, Christian Deacon/Liturgical experience.

I don't care for the lead role, but I do support and team well.

AnvilIron


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> Age: 60
> Height: 5' 11"
> Weight: 185lbs.
> 
> ...


You are another guy that would be welcome into any community or compound I am betting. We need to have out assets and skills listed and ready because we might not have the time nor the wits to list them when SHTF.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess well rounded communities would be the best survival situation, but communities can get weird. Many of the things I’ve learned to do in my life were because I didn’t want to rely on someone else or have to deal with other people to get things done. I have to admit that I’m more comfortable solo, but practicality would probably push me into some kind of social group association. 

We, on this forum, are all so far from one another, it’s doubtful that we would be in any kind of situation to form a community. We have a growing Online Prepper Community in our state and have started a skills directory, but getting people to form geographically oriented groups has been a real challenge. Nobody wants to be known or public… kind of a paranoia it seems. I’ve done blacksmithing demos for a few groups, but beyond that, I don't notice people feeling the urgency to pull together just yet. I have a feeling it’ll come. In the meantime, if I can provide any informational support from my small bag of how-to’s, I’m happy to do so.

AnvilIron


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Uhmmm...<squeaky voice> Legal research anyone? 

I do have a skill or two but I am hoping people would be more interested in joining my group than me having to go out and find a place, but who can say? I would lead if I needed to, but prefer a supporting role.

Age: 43
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: Not something a female usually offers up. If I ever ask to join your group, I'll tell you whatever you want to know.
Health: Excellent.

I can shoot. Know how to catch, clean and cook fish. I know how to clean and dress a rabbit or a chicken (I'd kill it if I had too, but my preference would be not to. I tend to be more fond of animals than I am of most humans.) I can knit socks, sew and cook over an open fire. Know a bit about livestock, as I grew up on a small farm. Know horses. I garden and am not afraid of hard work. I grew up in eastern, Kentucky so I was raised right 

I would also add that I exhibit outside the box thought patterns, but it appears that is not unusual in this forum, which really doesn't surprise me. If you were sheep, you wouldn't be here. I have a couple of useless degrees in a SHTF scenario.

El


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

whyspers said:


> Uhmmm...<squeaky voice> Legal research anyone?
> 
> I do have a skill or two but I am hoping people would be more interested in joining my group than me having to go out and find a place, but who can say? I would lead if I needed to, but prefer a supporting role.
> 
> ...


Your degrees are not useless. In order for a community to be cohesive, it has to have rule of law. It has to have a fair process, a voice of reason. Otherwise, it's no better than groups you are protecting yourselves from. And who better to help make that happen than someone who knows the law, the constitutional process and the rights guaranteed us under that constitution, with knowledge of case law to back it up? That's pretty valuable in my book.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Your degrees are not useless. In order for a community to be cohesive, it has to have rule of law. It has to have a fair process, a voice of reason. Otherwise, it's no better than groups you are protecting yourselves from. And who better to help make that happen than someone who knows the law, the constitutional process and the rights guaranteed us under that constitution, with knowledge of case law to back it up? That's pretty valuable in my book.


Thank you for being so kind. I guess I see them as useless. When I first started out, I loved the law. I saw it as a living, breathing, ever changing entity. I no longer see it that way. It has taken a very ominous turn over the past ten years or so. There used to be a clear line between the good guys, the bad guys, and the good ol' boys just having a little bit of fun. These days, if a 7 year old tells his teacher she is pretty, he gets charged with harassment. What kind of world is that to live in?


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

whyspers – Sorry you feel so disillusioned by the growing gap between commonsense and what passes for contemporary rule of law. I can’t help but feel that the fact that you find it disquieting means you’ve passed the test… your soul is intact. Congrats on that and I hope you find a way to apply your skills (legal or otherwise) in a personally rewarding way.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much. Maybe I'll groom horses, or work at a gas station. Maybe I'll apprentice with someone who can teach me how to do something useful. I can't think of one thing I want or need, so frankly, I've decided that Uncle Sam won't get another thin red dime from me until he gets his act together. I quit my job last week, and am heading home to the hills. I'm tired of working my a$$ off so my tax dollars can pay back China for the money we borrowed to send to Pakistan, or towards implementing additional welfare for those looking for the government to take care of them long term, or so they can misplace another few trillion dollars. They are saying more than a billion dollars will be spent on the upcoming elections. Why? So we can elect one clone over another? :::growls::: I'm not participating anymore. /rant (oops...got off on a bit of a tangent there. Never mind me  ) Thank you again for your very kind words.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

whyspers said:


> bigdogbuc said:
> 
> 
> > Your degrees are not useless. In order for a community to be cohesive, it has to have rule of law. It has to have a fair process, a voice of reason. Otherwise, it's no better than groups you are protecting yourselves from. And who better to help make that happen than someone who knows the law, the constitutional process and the rights guaranteed us under that constitution, with knowledge of case law to back it up? That's pretty valuable in my book.
> ...


You're talking to a former law enforcement officer who was going to save the world as all young officers do. I saw the world in black and white, good and bad. Then I learned about the grey area. And I learned it was bigger than I could ever imagine. I learned that the wheels of justice weren't round, but more of an oval shape and the cogs were cracked. I am now a public school employee who works with at risk youth, coordinates drug dogs to come into the school, performs drug and alcohol impairment testing, searches vehicles etc. I just sent one of my favorite students to jail in handcuffs today. Hard for me to do, but necessary.

In other words, I deal with all of the bad things that go on, even the ridiculous mentalities as you mentioned earlier. Zero tolerance makes zero sense. But I keep plugging along, doing MY part to make a difference. Because that's all I can do. MY part. Because I believe in that system. And I have hope in that system. Without each individual doing THEIR part, that system would collapse. And it is laborous, but it is a labor of love. And without it, it would surely wither away and crumble into obscurity. Today was today. Tomorrow is a new day. And that provides us an opportunity to start afresh and carry with us what we learned the day before.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for what you are doing. I know you are making a difference in the lives of some of those kids, and they matter the most, imo. I'm sorry to hear about your student. I hope things work out for him/her. 

I made my decision not to participate after realizing that my tax dollars are responsible for some heinous crimes against humanity. I don't need much, and already have far too much, so I'm just not going to continue participating in a broken system. I have a lot of respect for those who try to change it from the inside, though. I haven't given up on this country...just on the system. It is currently feeding on itself, and I sincerely believe it is going to collapse. I have never been good at going along to get along. I won't knowingly participate in ruining lives. I desperately want a reboot. I want the Constitution to matter again.


----------

